# Happy Valentines Day



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Feb 12, 2018)

_Happy Valentine's Day_


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2018)

Happy Saint Valentine's Day!

I always think of the decorated cereal boxes, corny Valentine's Day cards, heart shaped cookies and cupcakes topped with candy hearts that we had in elementary school on Saint Valentine's Day.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 13, 2018)

:kiss:


----------



## KingsX (Feb 13, 2018)

.

When I was a child,  on Valentine's Day,  my dad would come home with three heart-shaped boxes of candy...
one large one and two smaller ones...  large one for mom and two smaller ones for my sister and me.  

Growing up, one of my aunts who could not have children of her own was like a second mother to me.
Ironically,  my mother died on Feb 13.  Coincidently,  hundreds of miles away my second mom aunt also
died  on the very same day.

Ironically,  a couple of weeks ago,  I spoke over the phone with a friend.  She told me about her heart-shaped
necklace... and I told her about jewelry... mostly rings... I had bought over a decade ago.  Then the next day,
I opened my closet door to find a gift bag from a jewelry store sitting in the middle of the entrance to my closet
as if someone had intentionally placed it there.  I assumed it was an old empty gift bag that had fallen down from 
a high shelf in the closet.  As I picked it up to put it back from where it had fallen...  I noticed a ring box inside what 
I thought was an empty gift bag.  I opened the box to find a nice red heart-shaped stone gold ring that I suddenly
 remembered buying about a decade ago right before Valentine's Day.  Very strange coincidence.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes a huge coincidence! If it made you feel good, that's what matters. Happy for you.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 13, 2018)

I love Valentine's Day.

That was one day in the year when my wife and I realized we were on the same team.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2018)

Happy Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Lara (Feb 13, 2018)

*art america*


----------



## terry123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Love Day to all of you!!


----------



## Wren (Feb 14, 2018)

*Valentines Day*

For everybody without a Valentine today whether by choice or circumstance


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentine's Day !


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentine's Day !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2018)

Have a great day!

Maybe I'll bump into you tomorrow!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)

Thoughtful  thread..._. __



_


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2018)

Don't forget to fly in the Heart formation:love_heart:!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2018)

......


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Feb 14, 2018)

:love_heart: _Happy Valentine's Day_ :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy VD, everyone! 



And to my special lady ...

Love you, Canuckian!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 14, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Happy VD, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 48571
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup, Philly. Love you too, Mrkin!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2018)

Looking at that last picture a bit more closely, I should be called Mr. Egghead. 

It's Photoshop, I swear!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 14, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Looking at that last picture a bit more closely, I should be called Mr. Egghead.
> 
> It's Photoshop, I swear!


I thought it was your man bun.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I thought it was your man bun.



No, that's located someplace else ... epper:


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 14, 2018)

[FONT=comic\ sans\ ms]*Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!   :love_heart::glitter-heart::glittered::heart:*[/FONT]


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2018)

Here ya go Charlie Brown.....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 14, 2018)

Awww..thank you 



RadishRose said:


> Here ya go Charlie Brown.....


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah it was f@#$%^ wonderful, I got a $1,000 hot water heater, I can hardly contain my excitement!  Ug!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> Yeah it was f@#$%^ wonderful, I got a $1,000 hot water heater, I can hardly contain my excitement!  Ug!!


  Consider it a grand Valentine present and smile Suzanne!  Happy Valentines day to you!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> Yeah it was f@#$%^ wonderful, I got a $1,000 hot water heater, I can hardly contain my excitement!  Ug!!



Hot water is important.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> Yeah it was f@#$%^ wonderful, I got a $1,000 hot water heater, I can hardly contain my excitement!  Ug!!


  I think you got scalded......


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 16, 2018)

dang

late


----------

